# Drink your coffee..................



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I know I sure do. Regular coffee hound here!

Coffee associated with reduced risk of hospitalization for heart rhythm disturbances: study

March 2, 2010 Coffee drinkers may be less likely to be hospitalized for heart rhythm disturbances, according to a new study by the Kaiser Permanente Division of Research in Oakland, Calif. The researchers, who note the findings may be surprising because patients frequently report palpitations after drinking coffee, are presenting the study at the American Heart Association's 50th Annual Conference on Cardiovascular Disease Epidemiology and Prevention in San Francisco on March 5, 2010.

Read on...........
http://www.physorg.com/news186776687.html


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

OK, now I'm kinda confused...

On the list that my Doctor gave me of things I'm supposed to avoid eat as a Hypothyroid patient... Caffein was listed...

As a regular coffee fiend... I took the loss of coffee hardest of all the other foods...

So, like I said, I'm confused... (nothing new)

{Namaste}

Andrew


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AndrewG9490 said:


> OK, now I'm kinda confused...
> 
> On the list that my Doctor gave me of things I'm supposed to avoid eat as a Hypothyroid patient... Caffein was listed...
> 
> ...


All I know is that is one thing I won't give up and to my knowledge it has not caused me any harm. I am 68 and going strong.

A superstition which pretends to be scientific creates a much greater confusion of thought than one which contents itself with simple popular practices.

Johan Huizinga


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess I'm pretty much just cutting it ALL out for now... giving my body a chance to catch-up (as it were)...

I kept me Morning ritual of putting the dog out, then loading him and I in the truck and going to Wawa (convenience store) for a (Decaf) coffee.

It seems to be tricking me into not getting killer headaches in the Morning (so far); although, I got one yesterday afternoon, and had to have some green tea to get the headache to go away...

Once I get a handle on my health, levels, etc... I'll add coffee back in...

The biggest challenge I have right now is swelling in my hands (was also in my feet)... I've been dealing with this off and on since March...

So, WHATEVER I can do to lessen this ASAP... I'm trying to do...

{Namaste}

Andrew


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AndrewG9490 said:


> I guess I'm pretty much just cutting it ALL out for now... giving my body a chance to catch-up (as it were)...
> 
> I kept me Morning ritual of putting the dog out, then loading him and I in the truck and going to Wawa (convenience store) for a (Decaf) coffee.
> 
> ...


You are after my heart. Husband and I are animal lovers to the core and could not imagine life w/o a canine friend.

Well; you see? Did you know that coffee is a natural diuretic? So are asparagus, celery and plenty of water. Water actually is a very good diuretic. As soon as your body realizes you are going to give it plenty of water, it starts to let go of it's hoard.

And if you don't mind, I advise staying away from MSG, soy sauces and anything that would contain high amounts of sodium and I do not mean sodium chloride which we need for good health. I use sea salt myself.


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, I can't imagine life without my Max... he's everything to me...

(Can't get the image to post correctly)

MSG has been on my OFF list for Y-E-A-R-S... gives me THE WORST headaches. I'm also avoiding ALL soy products right now... as I was told they are not good for Thyroid function...

Here's the hard part... I cook for a living...

And, never being a "spitting Chef", I actual consume what I taste. This is now becoming an quasi issue... since, there are some foods that I'm being told are counter-productive to good thyroid health...

Planning on starting a WHAT CAN'T I EAT thread... maybe later today...

PEACE!

Andrew (and Max)

{Namaste}


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AndrewG9490 said:


> Yes, I can't imagine life without my Max... he's everything to me...
> 
> (Can't get the image to post correctly)
> 
> ...


My husband and I have been in the food business nearly all our lives. We are retired now. It was hard to stay slender and eat properly but some how we managed. LOL!! What a small world it truly is.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I miss being able to drink a good cup of real coffee! For years, it has made me really hyperactive and caused unpleasant feelings like my heart was racing. Now, I drink mostly herbal and decaf teas. Occasionally, I have half a cup of caffeinated coffee when I can feel a migraine coming on.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

yes a thread on foods that we should and shouldn't eat would be good. I have cut out caffine and alchol. I miss my red wine more than my cup of caffinated tea.


----------

